# Update on our 6 new additions. ALL s/n/vaccinated!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone has been 'done'!!!! Yay!
The four siblings were done at my Veterinarian's farm clinic on Friday. $210 got 1 neuter, 3 spays and 4 each of Rabies and FVRCP vaccinations.

Here is the outdoor family.
BB in the upper L, Mr. Gray at the lower L. Mayhem and the two Maddies in the middle. The 3 M's are identical, though I am noticing that one of the Maddies will be slighter than the other.









The Identicals in the garage, prior to their s/n appt. They are playing with the Peek-a-Prize.









Mayhem has a burst abcess on his L cheek (_amoxy-drops_) you can see it in this pic:









I have BB and Mr. Gray in the garage with them as the girls recover from their spay before I allow them back to the barn. I am making BB stay with them so I don't have any re-introduction issues like may have occured if BB was isolated from the kitts for any length of time. Mr. Gray was limping the other night so I brought him in to keep an eye on him. He is improving but if he doesn't continue to improve, he'll be going for a vet visit.


Here is Jingle Belle, formerly Special K.
She found Hubby's laptop made a nice, warm nap-spot. I'll email him the pic to his laptop and maybe he'll be better about securing it in the future. :wink


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

Good going!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless Jingle Belle! Fat and sassy! The rest of the family look fab too! They are lucky to have landed in your barn!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness such sweet kitties! That pic of Jingle Belle is absolutely gorgeous  Such a sweet thing!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

A beautiful and lucky kitty family! :love2

AC


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay...it's done. They all look very happy! I hope Mr. Gray improves soon.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! They are so cute! How old are they?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I thought they were around 5mo old, but they could be 6mo. 

Mr. Gray appears to have an abcess on a front leg that needs to burst. I finally discovered the 'squishy' area last night when he let me handle him.

All kittens are active and wrestling/playing with no issues. The garage girls will stay in until mid or late this coming week to give their incisions time to heal well before they return to the barn. Jingle Belle was all over Skippyjon Jones today; sent him *running-for-his-life* too. She's in FINE fettle!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, 6 additions! How many cats are you caring for currently? I have a hard time keeping up with my two sometimes; you must be superwoman!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, what a great-looking family. And such a deal you got for the vet treatments.

I also love the laptop picture in particular. I've lost more than one email when I couldn't prevent a kitty from trotting over the keys at the wrong time!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

swimkris said:


> Wow, 6 additions! How many cats are you caring for currently? I have a hard time keeping up with my two sometimes; you must be superwoman!


Oh, not Superwoman ... just a sucker for a cat sob-story. :wink
We have 14. 

9 housecats 
m-BooBoo
f-Shasta
f-Malibu
f-Shadow
m-Louie
f-Pretty
m-Floofy
m-Skippyjon Jones
f-Jingle Belle

5 barncats
f-BB (Black Beauty)
m-Mr. Gray
m-Mayem
f-Madilyn
f-Madison

_6 boys, 8 girls_


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, aren't they cute! :love2 You are a saint for taking in 6 more kitties, Heidi. I'm glad to hear Jingle Belle is doing better...what a sweetheart.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures and I absolutely love the name Jingle Belle! 

I should know this, but where did the barn kitties come from? Did they show up on your property?


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i would have 2 or 3 cats if i did not live in this small apartment of mine......they look like healthy cats, hate to pay your food bill


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, the food bill isn't too bad.
The barn cats get free-choice Taste of the Wild dry and 1 can of Friskies to split.
The housecats get free-choice Innova dry and EVO canned mixed w/ 1 can of Friskies so they think they're eating McKittyCrack.
I buy the dry food monthly but canned food in bulk, so I'm only purchasing about 4x/year.

BB was on my neighbor's property last summer with SIX kittens. At the time, I had 5 kittens and no rescue to take them for adoption. I had to pay my regular vet to s/n/vaccinate all five, to the tune of about $1400, total. THEN an agency stepped in and offered them for adoption for me. 
Unfortunately, I had no way to take on BB and her 6 and I am certain that litter perished. 
Shortly after the Foster's-5 went to the adoption center, BB began coming to our back patio for food and I had difficulty determining if she were pregnant or nursing ... but I asked her to "bring me your babies" ... and she did. She brought 5 identical Tuxedo kittens to our barn in late October. One kitt had a terrible hernia and was put down and buried under our cat-tree.
...and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> but I asked her to "bring me your babies" ... and she did.


Wow, that's amazing. 

These kitties are so lucky to have landed with you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you.  
I was surprised and flattered when she *did* bring them to me, though I had another mom-cat bring me her babies ... _I think in 2004 or 2005_? She brought them to my front door in a rainstorm.

I tell ya, I'm a Cat Magnet!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

14 cats??? Thats alot of cats.... Glad they all are doing well.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're a hero for these kitties, Heidi. You're definitely a magnet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Can I request to be a money-magnet? Or at least my wallet?


----------

